# Accident



## Drone_pilot (Feb 27, 2007)

*You may of heard of rocket/jet assisted takeoff but what
about **rocket/jet assisted **braking.

*[youtube]NDlyk9E67_A[/youtube]


----------



## John A Silkstone (Feb 27, 2007)

Will this idea be any good? Airplanes already use reverse thrusters to help slow down. Adding more engines to assist stopping is only adding more pollution to the air. I’m sorry to say that American businesses have not woken up yet to the dangers of what pollution is doing to the planet.

Silky


----------



## Lobs (Mar 17, 2007)

At us in Russia by planes Tu-134 for braking return draft of the engine is used


----------



## Advisor (Mar 19, 2007)

John A Silkstone said:


> Will this idea be any good? Airplanes already use reverse thrusters to help slow down. Adding more engines to assist stopping is only adding more pollution to the air. I’m sorry to say that American businesses have not woken up yet to the dangers of what pollution is doing to the planet.
> 
> Silky


 
Business worldwide has not woken up to the dangers of pollution. China is a major polluter as was the former Soviet Union.
As long as the consumer continues to demand newer and 'better' crap, business will continue to sacrifice the environment in the name of profits and to supply the latest non-essentials to the increasingly jaded consumers.


----------

